# Fried Cabbage TNT



## kadesma (May 11, 2010)

If you enjoy cabbage, this will be a welcome side with ribs,sausage or even hot dogs.
Wash,core and coarsely chop 1 med. head of cabbage. Melt 1/4 cup of butter in a large skillet over high heat. Add cabbage and saute stirring constantly, for about 2 min or til cabbage is tender crisp. Don't let it wilt or cook through. Season with salt and a generous amount of pepper. Stir in 3 tab. of sour cream and serve immediately. 
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## CharlieD (May 11, 2010)

"3 tabs of sour cream"? did you mean 3 tqabs or 3 tab. spoons? That much sour cream sounds like something I would like.


----------



## kadesma (May 11, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> "3 tabs of sour cream"? did you mean 3 tqabs or 3 tab. spoons? That much sour cream sounds like something I would like.


Hi Charlie I uae 3 tablespoons of sour cream. I would taste it and add more or less to suit your taste.
kadesma


----------



## Kayelle (May 11, 2010)

I love fried cabbage, but havn't done it in a long time.  The sourcream sounds good kadesma, although I have some Greek Yogurt in the fridge I think I'll use tonite and serve it with our loin lamb chops.  Yumm.


----------



## kadesma (May 11, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> I love fried cabbage, but havn't done it in a long time.  The sourcream sounds good kadesma, although I have some Greek Yogurt in the fridge I think I'll use tonite and serve it with our loin lamb chops.  Yumm.


Let me know how it turns out with the yogurt.It sounds great this way.
kades


----------



## Constance (May 11, 2010)

I never thought of using sour cream with it...Yum! 

To save calories, I braise my cabbage in a little low-fat chicken broth, just as if I were using butter. I don't miss the butter, but if you do, add a little butter-flavored popcorn salt or some of that no-calorie butter-flavored spritz. You'll find it in the dairy case in a yellow pump bottle.


----------



## licia (May 11, 2010)

I'll try some of these ideas. I don't make it often, but when I do cook cabbage I use just the water that sticks to the leaves and simmer with only salt and pepper. I only cook it for a short time - it is still green and crisp. Dh really likes it better than I do, but it is good for a change.


----------



## thymetobake (May 11, 2010)

I never thought of sour cream either!  I know I'll like it because I luuuuv sour cream on cabbage rolls.  And I make fried cabbage often, so this will be a nice twist.  We use the greek yogurt as a sour cream replacement on all kinds of things.  It tastes the same.


----------



## kadesma (May 11, 2010)

Constance said:


> I never thought of using sour cream with it...Yum!
> 
> To save calories, I braise my cabbage in a little low-fat chicken broth, just as if I were using butter. I don't miss the butter, but if you do, add a little butter-flavored popcorn salt or some of that no-calorie butter-flavored spritz. You'll find it in the dairy case in a yellow pump bottle.


Connie,
I have the spritz and usually pull some out for myself and use the spritz on mine.
I try to be as careful as possible, Sundays I use the real thing 
kades


----------



## letscook (May 12, 2010)

Love fried cabbage. I also add a sliced or diced onion and a garlic clove chopped up
butter and lil salt and alot of pepper  --- sometimes a pinch of red pepper flakes if i fill like it spicy at


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 12, 2010)

Instead of butter, dice an ounce (or two) of bacon, fry til crisp, and put your cabbage in.  I also slice an onion into the mix.


----------



## kadesma (May 12, 2010)

sparrowgrass said:


> Instead of butter, dice an ounce (or two) of bacon, fry til crisp, and put your cabbage in.  I also slice an onion into the mix.


Thanks sparrowgrass, nice idea. I love geeting changes to recipes, makes eating so much better to have a change.
kadesma


----------



## ChefJune (May 12, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Connie,
> I have the spritz and usually pull some out for myself and use the spritz on mine.
> I try to be as careful as possible, Sundays I use the real thing
> kades


 
Yes, but the spritz has chemicals in it (unless you make your own), and the real thing doesn't.... 

Thanks for the suggestion, kades. Sounds right up our alley.would be great with some pork chops.  I never seem to have sour cream around the house, but always have creme fraiche. I'll use that.


----------



## kadesma (May 12, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Yes, but the spritz has chemicals in it (unless you make your own), and the real thing doesn't....
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, kades. Sounds right up our alley.would be great with some pork chops.  I never seem to have sour cream around the house, but always have creme fraiche. I'll use that.


Yes I know about the chemicals and use the spray now and then. It's not an oft used thing here. Creme Fraiche is always on hand so will try it next time.
kades


----------



## letscook (May 13, 2010)

sparrowgrass  -- thanks for  reminding me of that, don't kow why i haven't done that as i love to saute green beans or brussels spouts in bacon fat and even added the some cut up bacon cut up bacon.
 now have to buy a cabbage this week as I can almost taste it.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (May 14, 2010)

Made this recipe last night and it was wonderful!  Thanks Kades!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 14, 2010)

Hi Kades,

Love the sour cream idea, I usually make mine with (as SG said) with diced bacon, onions, diced apples, and apple cider vinegar... Then a pat of butter to round things out... YUM!!!


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Hi Kades,
> 
> Love the sour cream idea, I usually make mine with (as SG said) with diced bacon, onions, diced apples, and apple cider vinegar... Then a pat of butter to round things out... YUM!!!


Glad you like the idea of sour cream. We are having it tonight And I can hardly wit. Thanks for a great recipe idea. Will be trying it soon.
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2010)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Made this recipe last night and it was wonderful!  Thanks Kades!


Thanks gomk, We had it tonight. Had to fight off Ethan he loved it  We just served it with grilled hot dogs. Tasted so good.
kades


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 14, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Glad you like the idea of sour cream. We are having it tonight And I can hardly wit. Thanks for a great recipe idea. Will be trying it soon.
> kades



Kades go a little further with that if you like... Heres what iv'e done, the same cabbage recipe, add some white wine, caraway seeds, and applesauce (along with everything else) saute some porkchops and layer between the cabbage mixture... Bake in the oven,,, I use to make this when I was 18 and it was fabulous then (yes check my profile I could buy wine back than ) and it is still fabulous... XOXO


----------



## Ardiva (May 16, 2010)

kadesma said:


> If you enjoy cabbage, this will be a welcome side with ribs,sausage or even hot dogs.
> Wash,core and coarsely chop 1 med. head of cabbage. Melt 1/4 cup of butter in a large skillet over high heat. Add cabbage and saute stirring constantly, for about 2 min or til cabbage is tender crisp. Don't let it wilt or cook through. Season with salt and a generous amount of pepper. Stir in 3 tab. of sour cream and serve immediately.
> enjoy,
> kadesma



I absolutely love fried cabbage. My grandmother taught me how to make this recipe, but  sometimes I just leave out the sour cream. lol


----------



## kadesma (May 16, 2010)

Ardiva said:


> I absolutely love fried cabbage. My grandmother taught me how to make this recipe, but  sometimes I just leave out the sour cream. lol


Ardiva, 
grandma's are a special  my grandmother use to make this for my mother and uncle, the kids had hot dogs and grams and gramps would have either pork chops or the hot dogs.  Now I make this for my grand kids and they love it. I leave out the sour cream sometimes too. It's still good with a little vinegar mixed in
kadesma


----------



## babetoo (May 16, 2010)

made the cabbage last night, almost burned it, i think the cabbage was to old. i will try again with new cabbage and more attention while it is cooking.


----------



## kadesma (May 16, 2010)

babetoo said:


> made the cabbage last night, almost burned it, i think the cabbage was to old. i will try again with new cabbage and more attention while it is cooking.


I've done that too, not because the cabbage was old  but because I get busy with somethaing else and I end u[ with a mess. Now I make sure to not let the cabbage wilt. If it's left crisp I love it. It's hard to do when you have other things going on. Now dh murders the hot dogs and i watch the cabbage
kades


----------

